# Phrag warscewiczianum



## practicallyostensible (Mar 19, 2007)

Okay, I was looking for a nice Phrag. warscewiczianum, and on the Orchids Limited site found that it was named popowii. I then found the following on someone's homepage:

"Recently this species was re-described as "Phrag. popowii". Apparently the original type specimen used to describe Phrag. warscewiczianum was in actuality Phrag. wallisii and, under this new naming convention, the phrag currently known as wallisii would now be re-named Phrag. warscewiczianum, and the old warscewiczianum would be named popowii. It remains unclear at this time whether or not these new epithets will be applied to hybrid registration; even if they are the "proper" names, their substitution for two accepted century-old designations would obviously throw a great deal of confusion around the existing grexes and nomenclature." 

I've never heard this before, and I'm a bit confused. Can someone shed some light on the issue?


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 19, 2007)

*just kidding*

I just found the other thread, I am still getting used to this forum thing.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

there are 3 names used: _warscewiczianum, popowii, caudatum var. roseum_...


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 19, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> there are 3 names used: _warscewiczianum, popowii, caudatum var. roseum_...



Thanks for the info. This hobby makes my head hurt sometimes.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> Thanks for the info. This hobby makes my head hurt sometimes.


We have it easy, you should see the shake-up going on in the Pleurothallis side. See [pleurathallidaliance.com] I think


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

In Cribbs Kew Monocot list, wallisii is a synynom warscewiczianum. I think we should stop using warscewiczianum or confusion will result.

And popowii is the official name in the Kew Monocot list 

I'd like to call it roseum because the name discribes the species, easy to pronounce, but I don't see it used often and its not in his list as a synynom, so it's unacceptable...


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 21, 2007)

check out this link. some experts discussed it...


----------

